

John Carmack's QuakeCon 2011 Keynote: addressing the static code analyzers  - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/n/0087/

======
apaprocki
I wish there was more widespread interest in static analyzers.. If you haven't
noticed yet, Mozilla has Spidermonkey embedded into GCC 4.5+ using the new
plugin architecture so you can write static code tests in Javascript:

<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Dehydra>

